# Need Advice on BDM



## dukeyjoe (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking at taking one of these in trade. Pistol is 98-99%. It will come with 2 15rd mags and 4 10 rd mags, original case, paperwork, ect. Tell me about this pistol's handling, recoil, carry characteristic, and value. I am not familiar with Browning pistols, except for Buckmarks. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

